# Xmas Colours



## Rob Fisher (21/12/20)

Show us your attempts at Xmas festive setups!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (21/12/20)

Heh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (21/12/20)

I got a date with her, I am plenty festive

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (21/12/20)

For those that thought this was funny, Ha ha , the joke is on you, ......... that is my missus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/12/20)

Stranger said:


> For those that thought this was funny, Ha ha , the joke is on you, ......... that is my missus.




And who is the lady lying on top of her?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (21/12/20)

One is for riding, the other is for ... well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/12/20)

Stranger said:


> One is for riding, the other is for ... well


Sunny weekends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

Stranger said:


> For those that thought this was funny, Ha ha , the joke is on you, ......... that is my missus.


The Bike or the Babe?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (22/12/20)

It's her bike, I ride a beemer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

